
Network performance comparison as of today - jontro
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2017-March/313254.html
======
jontro
This is really impressive. Direct link to graphs here

[https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/1K.png](https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/1K.png)

[https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/8K.png](https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/8K.png)

[https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/16K.png](https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/16K.png)

[https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/ipfwd-
bi.png](https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perfcomp/ipfwd-bi.png)

